# Look at those fangs!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

How about a fang shot thread? Here are couple of feeding snaps from yesterday. 

After almost a year of fasting, my female albolabris is now taking everything I offer. For a relatively small snake, the fangs on these are HUGE. 

Not the best pics, but I'm still a beginner pic taker.

Please feel free to add your own fang shot pictures










The bottom teeth are also pretty large.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

not a snake fan but them pics are VERY good, really shows the colours and so clear :no1::2thumb: and yes big fangs:lol2:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Whoa!!!! they are big fangs!!! Stunning snake though and really goog pics


----------



## JadeAlexx (Dec 17, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! :2thumb:

Congratulations on getting over the fast! 

It's the fangs and the colours of these beauts that makes me want a DWA!!

Got a lot of research and other things to do before i can even think about getting one though! Want to get it all right! haha!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Only fang shots I've got age of my old Hoggie, not quite the same...


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Stunning snake! Glad shes stopped fasting!
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## mustillo (Nov 10, 2011)

mate pics are brill :2thumb: nice snake aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Great catch on this pic!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

And a couple from my venustus.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful animal as well!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

A few more fang shots


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

wow... those snakes are beautiful! is a shame that these venomous babies generally look so much more stunning than their non-venomous cousins!

i love it when i see them reeling their prey down their throat with independently moving fangs like we can see in one of your later pics, absolutely :censor: marvellous mate!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stunning snakes OP!

Heres a couple to add:

V. gumprechti




































B. schlegelii






















































B. gabonica (crap photo)









:flrt:

I love feeding night!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Stunning snakes OP!
> 
> Heres a couple to add:
> 
> ...




I just LOVE your golden eyelash viper, it my favourite venmous snake ( well my favourite snake).

I would never need another snake if I ever got one of these !!!!!!!:flrt::flrt:



Stunning:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Stunning snakes OP!
> 
> Heres a couple to add:
> 
> ...


Your gumprechti is BEEEAUTIFUL! :flrt::flrt:

Love the 2 fangs on one side pics. One of my albolabris seems to be like that all the time, but still not found any discarded fangs


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Stunning snakes OP!
> 
> Heres a couple to add:
> 
> ...


That Eyelash Viper is so beautiful. I would love to have one of these, I plan to in a few years, but still. It's so beautiful.


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Stunning snakes OP!
> 
> Heres a couple to add:
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!! :gasp:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I just LOVE your golden eyelash viper, it my favourite venmous snake ( well my favourite snake).
> 
> I would never need another snake if I ever got one of these !!!!!!!:flrt::flrt:
> 
> ...


Personality-wise hes actually the most easy going of my lot, hes a real pleasure to own : victory:



coldestblood said:


> Your gumprechti is BEEEAUTIFUL! :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Love the 2 fangs on one side pics. One of my albolabris seems to be like that all the time, but still not found any discarded fangs


Ive not found any either come to think of it!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Personality-wise hes actually the most easy going of my lot, hes a real pleasure to own : victory:


Thats good to hear, what would you say is your most challenging??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Thats good to hear, what would you say is your most challenging??


For me, its the baby gabby :lol2: but thats because im absolutely crap with terrestrial snakes. I just 'get' being able to disentangle an arboreal, whereas with a huffy thick heavy terrestrial job i'm just a little more uncomfortable.


He is still only a baby and he doesn't defecate often, so hes actually still easier to look after than the retic/boigas/chondros etc :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> How about a fang shot thread? Here are couple of feeding snaps from yesterday.
> 
> After almost a year of fasting, my female albolabris is now taking everything I offer. For a relatively small snake, the fangs on these are HUGE.
> 
> ...


indeed a stunning albolabris lee :2thumb: 
when i get my falsie even though she is fully 1000% out of these guys league in terms of venom potency etc but will see if i can get some pics to add to your thread. great thread too by the way : victory:


chondro13 said:


> Stunning snakes OP!
> 
> Heres a couple to add:
> 
> ...


your gumprechti is lovely but your eyelash is a beauty, i cant wait till i have enough experience to get a dwa and buy myself a few special snakey's :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry to post on your thread but thought you people would like this pic:

I not great on snakes, but think if i remember correctly this is a rattle snakes fangs that i see today:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Loads of beautiful snakes on this thread guys, very interesting to see their fangs as well.


----------



## Yezi (Aug 3, 2012)

such amazing photos and beautiful snakes. :2thumb:


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

some absolutely stunning hots :mf_dribble:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

One from yesterday


----------



## dubs (Oct 13, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> One from yesterday
> 
> image


First thing that came to mind on this one was "Get in my Belly!"


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Our Viper is T Insularis and about 40% we relocate appear to have only one fang
Usually its the right fang missing for some reason or other


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

longqi said:


> Our Viper is T Insularis and about 40% we relocate appear to have only one fang
> Usually its the right fang missing for some reason or other


How many of them do you relocate (on average)?


----------

